# Does anyone owes you for your services?



## jalfonso2367 (Aug 5, 2015)

If you have any issues with client owing you for your services.

let me know, I can direct you to law firm that works with roofing and can help collect money at any time.

So if your tired of wasting good money chasing bad debt.

let me know. So i can help you guys!


----------



## D'Angelo&Sons (Aug 21, 2015)

Though I've never had the problem of clients not paying, I can see how this can be a problem for some roofers here. Just out of curiosity how will they go about collecting money from people? Do they operate in Canada as well?


----------



## jalfonso2367 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well it all depends on the age of the invoices... Since canada is not consider to be part of the us. 

They have the international collections division, which is set up with a team of certified fraud examiners, legal team, and license private investigators.

1. They contact debtors bank officers, key vendors, and suppliers to get a full financial profile...

2. They contact the secretary of state to verify their corporate status.( bankruptcy notices, out of bussiness, business has been sold etc)

3. Private investigator conduct a pre trial asset liability investigation; with that said they will cease all property under the debtors name and if any family member is involved then with all the information they have they will file litigatio/lawsuit...

They work on a contingent based. Meaning of they dont collect they dont charge... And if they do.. They charge from 20%-50% if collection is made... Like i said it depends on the age and status of your accounts

This is brief there is so many thing aside of this...

Here if you want you contact the guy that helps me on this....

He is the Vice President of sales of the firm..

Eddie Selva
Martini, Hughes & Grossman
561-665-7794 ext 103
[email protected] 


He is very stfaight forward man... Enjoy buddy


----------



## D'Angelo&Sons (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for the information


----------

